# Tax return question



## Dermo (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi guys,
I applied for my tax return early as I was finding it difficult to get a new job, and I decided to use the tax money to do some travelling, a few days after I received my tax return I was offered a job. What happens from here. Will I be able to get another tax return at the end of the financial year? Or is it now illegal for me to work?

Cheers.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have a visa that allows you to work, the situation will probably be that you will just need to submit another taxation return at the end of the financial year, that one consolidating on your earlier submission.
Your should have a read of Australian Taxation Office Homepage and contact the Tax Office to let them know what is going on and they can advise on anything you need to do.


----------

